# Pray tell me who....



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thought this was a good idea ?

Bullets and Burgers REALLY ?????

Crazy

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-28951893


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Just seen it on sky news the mind boggles


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Americans eh. Those crazy kids. God love em tho. Getting rid of one dipshit at a time.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Only in America!

_If only that could've happened in my English class! _


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Who filled in the "risk assessment form", from what I have read everyone knows that the Uzi is an animal to control. Sad all the same.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

And there was me wondering what to get our 8 year old niece for her birthday...

Of course, an Uzi!

Gotta love the yanks, they are working really hard on the Darwin awards every year


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Shug750S said:


> And there was me wondering what to get our 8 year old niece for her birthday...
> 
> Of course, an Uzi!
> 
> Gotta love the yanks, they are working really hard on the Darwin awards every year


don't forget many of them are Creationists,,, that's why they need 9 year old packing Uzi s


----------

